# dwa problemy z kde 4.3

## kaja_

kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

kde 4.3.0

obsluga ati radeon wbudowana w kernel.

po pierwsze: 

mam problem z wlaczeniem efektow pulpitu w kde. skonfigurowalam xorg.conf zgodnie z zaleceniami http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes#Setting_up , jednak wciaz uzyskuje komunikat "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values. Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type." xorg.conf:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux puto 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Sun Aug 23 02:16:21 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 August 2009  03:47:56PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 27 14:29:08 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AIGLX"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xd6300000/0, I/O @ 0x00006000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(**) AIGLX enabled

(**) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   [duzo niepotrzebnego tekstu]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d6300000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d6300000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series" (ChipID = 0x95c4)

(WW) RADEON(0): R600 support is mostly incomplete and very experimental

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1179 SubsystemID: 0xff1c

   IOBaseAddress: 0x6000

   Filename: 26716Q.bin  

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

TOS_POTOMAC_DDR2 M82 GDDR2_16Mx16 64bit 128MB 680e/500m                     

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 16

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffc000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 16kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffc000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 680000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 500000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2560x1600

(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 680.000000, mclk: 500.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 68940

HBlank: 128, HOverPlus: 16, HSyncWidth: 48

VBlank: 16, VOverPlus: 1, VSyncWidth: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

  DDC reg: 0x7f68

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-B

  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3741  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.587 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.541

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  154AT07-T01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3413700000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00110103802115780a42d59658528a27

(II) RADEON(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301030

(II) RADEON(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000002387026400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00313534415430372d5430310a200022

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Dac detection success

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

invalid output device for dac detection

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3741  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.587 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.541

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  154AT07-T01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3413700000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00110103802115780a42d59658528a27

(II) RADEON(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301030

(II) RADEON(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000002387026400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00313534415430372d5430310a200022

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

invalid output device for dac detection

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (98, 154)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

mc fb loc is 00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262144 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 255712 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x00648000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP

Output DIG dpms success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Mode 1280x800 - 1408 816 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

freq: 68940000

best_freq: 68940000

best_feedback_div: 383

best_ref_div: 10

best_post_div: 15

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 68940, PLL 68940

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 10, fbdiv 0x17F(383), pdiv 15

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output DIG2 encoder setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG dpms success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3741  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.587 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.541

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  154AT07-T01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3413700000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00110103802115780a42d59658528a27

(II) RADEON(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301030

(II) RADEON(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000002387026400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00313534415430372d5430310a200022

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

invalid output device for dac detection

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3741  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.587 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.541

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  154AT07-T01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3413700000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00110103802115780a42d59658528a27

(II) RADEON(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301030

(II) RADEON(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000002387026400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00313534415430372d5430310a200022

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

invalid output device for dac detection
```

po drugie, ark nie rozpakowuje plikow - z poziomu konsoli nie daje zadnych informacji o bledach, po prostu wisi.

----------

## fanthom

hej!

efekty kwin na otwartych sterownikach z oficjalnego portage poki co jeszcze nie dzialaja, zainstaluj ati-drivers - powinno pomoc ;]

co do arka to nie wiem, moze usun .kde4/share/config/arkrc

pozdro

----------

## kaja_

 *fanthom wrote:*   

> hej!
> 
> efekty kwin na otwartych sterownikach z oficjalnego portage poki co jeszcze nie dzialaja, zainstaluj ati-drivers - powinno pomoc ;]
> 
> co do arka to nie wiem, moze usun .kde4/share/config/arkrc
> ...

 

instaluje, razem z nowym xorg-server, ciekawe czy sie wszystko rozsypie ;)

co do arka (na jakimkolwiek rarze, bo zipy, tary, itp dzialaja)[/code]:

unrar 0.0.1  Copyright (C) 2004  Ben Asselstine, Jeroen Dekkers

Extracting from /home/puto/ab.rar

unknown archive type, only plain RAR 2.0 supported(normal and solid archives), SFX and Volumes are NOT supported!

All OK

google mowia cos po wlosku, niestety nie o rozwiazaniu ;)

----------

## fanthom

sproboj tego:

freezone fanthom # emerge -s unrar

Searching...

[ Results for search key : unrar ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-arch/unrar

      Latest version available: 3.8.5

      Latest version installed: 3.8.5

      Size of files: 132 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm

      Description:   Uncompress rar files

      License:       unRAR

powinno dzialac ;]

----------

